# H1B sponsorship for foreign coders- A possibility?



## NEHA TANDON (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi
I am a resident of India and would be soon coming to USA on H4 (dependent spouse visa). My fiance is a licensed physical therapist here.
I am CPC,CPC-P with 4 yrs of experience. Just dont want to sit like a sack on the dependant visa in USA.

Need help and guidance as to how I can get to work??  THANKS


----------



## mstallings (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello,
My first suggestion would be to get in contact with the AAPC Chapter that is close to where you will be living. The Local Chapters are the place to not only learn through FREE CEU's as well as mingle with members and many job opportunties come from local meetings. Good Luck


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 31, 2014)

mstallings said:


> Hello,
> My first suggestion would be to get in contact with the AAPC Chapter that is close to where you will be living. The Local Chapters are the place to not only learn through FREE CEU's as well as mingle with members and many job opportunties come from local meetings. Good Luck


 
This is great advice.  Also, do a search of all medical facilities in the area in which you plan to live and see what kinds of positions are available.  In the meantime you can brush up on those specific skills.  I also recommend you create an account in LinkedIn.  This way, employers who are seeking people with your skills can notify you, and you can also "follow" those companies you are interested in and learn if they have openings.  

Good luck!


----------



## sowjanya.illa2014@gebbs.com (Jan 2, 2015)

*H4 Visa willing to work in california usa*

Hie 
    I am Sowjanya Mattaparthi looking for H1B Visa sponsorship, i am CPC certified with 2 years of experience.


----------



## ishq21 (Jan 6, 2015)

*visa sponsorship*

Hi Sowjanya,

I am in the same boat as of you. Do you think someone can sponsor H1 to us?

Thanks.

Ishita


----------



## sowjanya.illa2014@gebbs.com (Jan 7, 2015)

Hie Ishita,
       I am looking for visa consultants lets hope it works out


----------



## suvithad (Feb 26, 2015)

*Hi*

I am Suvitha Devendran CPC-H Medical coder with 2.5 years of experience. I am coming to US with H4 visa Looking for H1B sponsership....


----------



## laks74 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello!
Effective May 2015, all the H4 visa holders can apply for EAD- Employment Authorization Document. Once that gets approved, you can start working without a H1 visa. Hope this helps!

Lakshmi Jandhayala
CPC-A


----------



## sowjanya.illa2014@gebbs.com (Mar 5, 2015)

*H1B Visa Sponsorship*

Hi
   Not all H4 spouses can work its only for those whose GC is under process..please confirm.


----------



## SathiyaPriya (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi Sowjanya and others,

I am at a similar situation like you. Were you able to find someone who will sponsor H1 ? If yes, could you please share the details for which I shall be grateful? I doing multiple searches in google and don't get any reference.

Thanks


----------



## ashups (Jan 12, 2022)

Any one got H1B sponsorship for Medical Coder. is it a possibility?.​


----------



## Prabhudeepa5494@gmail.Com (Jul 26, 2022)

Hello,
I am Prabu Deepa. I have five years of experience in HCC coding with CPC and CRC certification. I am looking for an H1B visa sponsorship for medical coding jobs.


----------

